
In Which I Designed a Part for My Truck, and Got It Built From Scratch - LiveTheDream
http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2011-12/which-i-designed-part-my-truck-and-got-it-built-scratch
======
kls
I can honestly say that I never thought I would see a Cummins diesel swap on
HN. That being said, I am envious I plan to put the same ISB engine in my 68
Bronco.

More to the point of the story, when I started out in the industry, I started
as an 3D artist and simulations developer doing 3D for simulations companies.
I picked up a lot of CAD skills back then and never really had a use for them
since leaving the industry. That is until consumer targets just in time
fabrication came about. It is nice to have an idea while restoring an old
vehicle, take some measurements, and then draw up a part, upload it to a fab
cloud and receive a part in the mail. There are not a lot of people is the
hobbies restoration community that have CAD skills and it is a shame, it
brings a whole never angle to the hobby. I think as people see friends fabing
items, the idea will catch on more and more. I hope in my kids time, drawing
an item and fabing it up will be as common as going to the parts store.

